# Mid life "Career" crisis.



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

So,

Anyone have a bit of advice for someone who wants to spread there wings in the industry?

I lost my job a couple months ago after 15 years and I want to try something else that can take advantage of my work experience.

Not sure if I want to pull the 60 + hours a week anymore,done it for over 20 years.

Teaching,consulting ?

any ideas ?
TIA
Brad


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Wow Brad, I didn't know. That is one thing I hate about this career. I got out of the cheffing end about 14 yrs ago only to get back in 3 yrs ago. I went to work for a food dist. here on the west coast as a food salesman. I had alot of fun made some good money and more importantly made some really good friends. On the down side the hrs are about the same if you want to be successful. On the up side you can decide when you want to work the extra 20 or so a week. In the 11+ yrs I never missed any holiday or anything special w/ my wife and kids. Brad, one of your Biggest attributes is your knowledge. You can't teach that type of knowledge over night. Think back to the number of times you educated your salesperson. You also seem friendly and full of life two other needed qualities. While I'm not tring to sell you on being a salesperson I just thought I'd throw it out there for thought. There is alot more that goes into it but if you're interested leave me a e-mail and I'll get back to you w/ my cell #.
On another note my partners and I are in the early planning stages of a food and wine school and resort. Overlooking the Pacific to the west and Edna valley to the east. When it happens we'll be looking for teachers but unfortunately it is at least 10 yrs away at this point. I'd also think about wine sales the hrs are not as long and you get to drink free wine. Huge Bonus . I don't know about the money though. Good luck. Take your time. Maybe take one of those career classes at your local JC see what you are wired for.

P.S. How are you doing w/ your back?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

On another note my partners and I are in the early planning stages of a food and wine school and resort. Overlooking the Pacific to the west and Edna valley to the east. When it happens we'll be looking for teachers but unfortunately it is at least 10 yrs away at this point. 

******************************************
Above Quote by Fodigger.

maybe I should wait ten years and come out west and work for you!

I've been contacted by a # of high-end prevayors to see if i'm interested in sales. One seemed interesting because they wanted to have someone to really kick start there speciality stuff. But I just couldn't bring myself to do it.

I think I kind of panicked when I thought about not being in a kitchen.

I'd like to get invovled somehow with consulting (i.e menu developement,wine and food programs and such) but I have no idea where to start.

Also i'm not afraid of long hours, I just want to find a balance in my life between work and my family. This biz is not so conducive to a great balance,but I know theres something out there with my name on it.

Mike, I appreciate your thoughtful post and advice. As much as I love the East Coast, sometimes I wish I was in Northern California so I could dive into the food and wine world with abandon


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Brad, Brad, Brad, oh do I feel for you. I know exactly what you are up against. I offer my support and 2 cents.
First off, I have mixed feelings about sales. I was in sales for 5 years. I loved it and hated it. The hours can be ridiculous and the paychecks oft times non existant. Some freedom of travel balanced by boredom.
As Fodigger said, with your knowledge and experience it's just a matter of where to put it.
First consider coming up with a book idea and shopping it around. (Thankfully there are editors and spellcheck programs to help you!  )
Also I know in CT there are several culinary courses. Perhaps you could teach. Also as you mentioned consider consulting and menu development. There are many companes that do that. A search on the computer, even in your own yellow pages under food consultants might yield something.
Daycooking. Companies that have their own kitchens and food outlets so you have daytime cooking. School foodservice. Not the caliber you're used to, but an easy job.
I'm a little stuck right now, but there's a lot more. I'll let you know as I think of it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

If I write a book, I'll need the most advanced "spell check" program on gods good earth  

Honestly Chrose, That's great advice.

Someday I hope to write a book, but I think I will be in my rocking chair watching my grandchildren dance around the yard by the time I actually get to it.

There's alot of day jobs out their as you said, but most are just mass corporate feeding with the occasinal executive dining.

So I need to really sift through those jobs. You know what else guy's?Sometimes the pride of an old chef just gets in the way.

But reality is reality.

Thanks again for your sage advice Chrose
Brad


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Brad,as you have a considerable amount of experience and knowledge,you should be able to pick and choose.
I am sure you also have excellent communication skills,which would be invaluable if you took up teaching at a college/academy.
There are some positive points as well as negative points.Some students really try your patience,others take to cooking like a duck to water.One key aspect of teaching is that you are helping to develop the chefs of the future.You may find that your hours become more stable,hopefully.
On the other hand,i`m sure that there are food companies that are looking for development chefs.Your extensive skills would be very useful as most people are always looking for something different.I hope that someone recognises the plain fact that you have a heck of a lot to offer.
Best wishes,Leo.:chef:


----------



## oskar314 (May 10, 2002)

Cape Chef thats rough try hopitalityrecuiters.com sorry I didn't provide a link. Good luck they gave me a lead but couldn't take it ,
because of family.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Isn't that the greatest hurrdle, really? Brad, you and I have had this discussion when I was scouring the job scene (and continue to do so). I think we really find the position that suits us best when we find some inner strength from the job. Not trying to sound overly spiritual, but I think we thrive in an atmosphere that is enriching, enlightening and challenging. There needs to be visceral stimuli, rather than just work. For most folks, a job can be just that; a place to go a few hours a day. When there is a creative flame that is not yet snuffed-out, you need a position that gives reason to use brain power and some cause & effect; perhaps a position that will 'leave a mark'. I'm rambling.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Yes, yes........that sounds like CC. I personally think he would make a darn good teacher but I can't really see him tied to a desk in a school somewhere. I believe that would quickly get boring and very unstimulating. (I hope that's a word.  ) I also can't see him as a salesman. I think he'd like it for a year or two and THEN it would become boring. I just can't see CC without his hands elbow deep in the food preparation part of the biz.

Maybe you should open your own little place, CC? You would be the Chef/Owner and the creative energy of the place....train your sous well, set your hours and spend some time discovering culinary finds (all sorts of fresh produce, etc.) and making nice simple dishes, which are intricate in flavor? From the recipes you've posted that I've read.......you are a very creative and darn good chef. :bounce: 

Anyhoo, you don't HAVE to do anything just now. RELAX AND ENJOY the little vacation from the commercial kitchen. Make some food for once that pleases only you and invite some of us over for dinner.  

Jodi


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Gee Brad, that's a bunch of crummy luck; loosing your job along with the health problem. I know you will be able to make a shift, but take your time to figure out what will be as rewarding to you as chef work.
I suggest you join the IACP (International Association of Culinary Professionals). The membership is extensive, from chefs to food manufacturers, to distributors, food writers, stylists, consultants and on and on. The yearly conferences have all kinds of workshops from which you can gain very useful information and network with people from every facet of the food industry. The conference in April 2003 will be held in Montreal--should be lots of fun. 
You may also want to consider working as a chef for a specialty food retailer. When I made the shift away from the restaurant kitchen I found quite a number of available jobs in this sector. Although I didn't make quite as much money, the hours were considerably better, as well as benefits, holidays, and most have profit sharing ESOP plans.
R&D and test kitchen work can be another option for you, however, in my experience, former chefs have difficulty working in such stringent environments. Every measurement must be exact, as well as any process notes. Understanding of market audience is also key to this work and chefs tend to balk when faced with the questions "Can you get this ingredient in Paduka?" or "Can a homemaker who cooks for 5 on a combined income of $40,000/year afford Jamon de Serrano at $24/pound?" Not that you, per se, would have this kind of trouble; just know what you are in for if you pursue this track.
You may also want to pick up a copy of "Careers for Gourmets and Other Who Relish Food" by Mary Donovan. I've found it helpful.

Good Luck

PS: PM me if you would like to talk more about this. I have some other contacts that might help, but feel the need to protect them somewhat.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear cape chef,
what rotten timing, your back and no job! are you out on comp? unemployment? maybe you could get some funding to go back to school. 
when i went into sales a few years ago, i loved it. but unfortunately with my kids i couldn't give as many hours as needed. did you try for corporate chef positions within a food service corp? like at kraft. i don't know about cirelli, and there is also springfield foods in the area. sysco is in taunton that's about an hr from me , i don't know how close you are.
i had an offer from one of the top guys from sysco a few years ago, but.... kids needing one parent at least. they always need people who actually know how to work with their products.
how about teaching at a voke school? i had a friend go into that and he loves it. he has summers off and does some cash gigs - catering. money's not the highest, but not the lowest either.
i wish you the best, i went back to school at 35 and 40 and did much better than when i was a juvenile delinquent. if you ahve any questions about going back feel free to pm me.
kat


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Leo
Oskar
Jim
Shawtycat
foodnfoto
Katbulou,

Thank you all for your great support and ideas.

FNF, I do agree with you about the Coporate R&D stuff, I don't know if I could be so exact to the point of overkill, I like to dance to much in the kitchen 

I have sent my resume to a few CT schools, but no luck at this time as there already geared up for the fall semester.

J&W talked to me, but I can't relocate at this time but i'm keeping that in my back pocket for the future.

Sysco is far for me + I can't see myself pushing products down chefs throughts that I wouldn't stand behind.

I have to go deliver a dinner to my nieghber who just had a baby,so i'll catch up later.

Thank you
Brad


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wow Brad, I had no idea! Thought you were merely on sick-leave!

Hey you're such a comedian, you would do great with your own cooking show on the Food Network. Watch-out Emeril...!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Cape Chef, our friends here have shared some good ideas.
Writing a book, yes, and teaching.
I have difficulty in picturing you somewhere far away from the kicthen.
From yoour posts it's obvious that you are blessed with the talent to make people happy the moment they put the fork in their mouth.
Also I still recall this post of yours about this day at work when you were without electricity. I could almost feel your excitement.
Working 15 years in 12 hours a day shift are a lot, but think it the other way. Some people are made to accomplish what to others, seem impossible.
It seems that you are one of those and since your posts show that when it comes to cooking, there is no limit for you, stick to your kitchen my friend. You are so young, there is plenty of time for you to write books and give lectures.
Good luck.

V.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Athenaues,

Thank you very much for what you said, I appreciate it very much.

Yes your right, I can't see myself out of the kitchen, it's in my blood.

With the support i'm getting hear I know things will work out
Thanks again
Brad


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Dear Brad,

I'm so sorry to hear that you've been going through so much. But it's heartening to read all these wonderful suggestions. You've inspired a lot of support (not surprising). Anyway, as a non-pro, all I can do is add my good wishes for your next adventure. 
But as a teacher, I can smell a natural a mile away and I'm thinking you'd be great. I sense you have the patience and the humor along with the expertise and artistry to make a fanstastic teacher in a cooking or trade school (where you'd get to work in a kitchen environment, at least). And as a teacher you'd get benefits!!! (something I don't think a lot of chefs get). And, as others have said earlier, the hours are better in terms of family. Please don't cringe, folks, but I get the impression that going to cooking school has replaced getting a real estate license for people who've discovered they don't like the careers they're in. So there have got to be more and more schools opening up.
In addition, you seem interested in (and clearly have read a lot about) food history and culture. Why not pitch this as an extra skill? If you need any help making a sample syllabus (or editing that book you should write  ) just let me know. 

All the best,


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Brad, I have to agree. You are so inspired and inspirING when you cook in the kitchen. From what I know about you, what you need is total creative freedom, in a structured serious work environment, with reasonable compensation, so you won't have to worry about providing for your family. 

That rules out sales-- It's not creative enough for the artistic side of you.

Teaching would be nice, but would it take care of your family? Probably not, with the local choices that you have. And how can you hold your breath for those jobs with the Fall semester coming up??

Private cheffing is nice, but you'd have to pay your own health insurance. And no paid sick or vacation days. But that might be a stimulating 2nd job.

Same is true for catering.

Business owner takes capital, and ability to take risk.

Cookbook author (or some other food related book)--Now THERE is something I can see! While it does take capital, and there IS substantial risk, you can certainly start working on it while you're recovering, and you can probably make a serious dent in the difficult beginning stages. I believe you'd be extremely successful-- and something tells me that Foodnfoto can give you some advice on that front.

And of course there are dozens of corporate sites, much like the one you just came from. Connecticut and Westchester are teeming with places like that. Only you would know whether that could still be challenging, after 15 years in that kind of environment. Sometimes, a simple change in surrounding, with new colleagues, is all it takes to re-awaken your enthusiasm. Other times, you need a complete rehaul of your career and a direction change.

Perhaps you can work on the book, while doing some catering and personal/private chef work. And maybe you can also mix in some short-term cooking classes. You'd get a lot of variety, you'd be able to work a schedule that suits your life, and you might find something that you really love!

Call me if you need help.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

If you have it in you, open your own business. Ownership isn't for everyone, but I would'nt trade all of my problems for anyone elses' in a million years. And I have medical ins, and every other "bene" and a few "benes" most people don't have. BTW- an ugly little secret- we started with $8000., a lot of luck and an EXCELLENT line of BS.......its' a good story, I'll tell it some time.


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

with your training and talent why not open a little bistro somewhere and have classes too, the best of both worlds, a small place wouldnt be too much to handle and the overhead would be ok, might not make ya a millionaire, but you could get by


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

WELL, you know me, I usually disagree with everyone. First off, there are never any down sides.All this was meant to be.
Everyone seems to rule out sales. NOT ME! Now this is just a suggestion .Find yourself a distributor that handles a very good line of foods and ingredients. Most all good importers and distributors have technical chefs on board. There might be some travel involved with shows, but the jist of your job will be to take their products and develope recipes using the products. These are then used to upsell to chefs.It's R&D but on a (not so stressful enviornment). 
I meet with sales people all the time who know nothing about the products they are selling. Most of my gourmet vendors will provide tech. support. Oh Wait!! You might have to go to Europe to see where the product is manufactured, shoot! Oh crap, that item comes from China or Japan and you might have to go there. Maybe it's not a good idea. I know you would not like to travel the world. I have a chef buddy that I envy. He does this for a candy company that makes garnishes for ice creams and baked goods. He just took his family to England this summer, took a couple of days to push his creative ideas to one of the biggest bakeries there. Moving into a new house with his bonus and his base is 6 figures.
to long. If you decide to do your own thing I can certainly take some funds out of my failing conservative mutuals to invest in someone special.
Jeff


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Phoebe,Momoreg,Peachcreek,eds77k5 and panini.

You have all given me alot to digest.

I am very grateful.

Kimmie, thanks for a bit of humor as well.

I've just read foodnfoto wonderful post about this site. I can't agree more.

There's still a place for holding one's hand or giving them a shoulder to lean on.

This is the place.


----------



## blueyedgourmet (Apr 18, 2002)

I hadn't realized you had lost your job either...I , too , Just thought it was your back surgery , you were on leave from your job from ....you could always make it a goal to hit 5,000 posts here , by year's end? hehehe just kidding........I , too, am going to leave the same company(in Telecommunications) , I have been with for 24 yrs.....I have been doing this since High School and have no degree or anything to speak of, except for years N years of Customer Service .........I know what you mean, tho as its in your blood.....I could go and work for a competive company , but I still am not sure if I want to stay in a field that is so unstable (think WorldCom or Nortel)........maybe I will just work in a nice little Card shoppe. Can't get too many customer complaints .......I mean , who do you complain to about the card u received (-: 

I wish you all the best and don't settle for second best......you have a lot of talent and knowledge , that will benefit the lucky employer , who hires you .......


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that news Cape Chef. I wish I had posted what Jim wrote previously on this thread!! As a overly creative person I understand that inner drive and the need to express yourself thru your work. 

The best advice/thoughts I have come from my similar mid-life experince I'm still going thru. TAKE YOUR TIME AND BREATHE! Try to loose the un-ease of the situation and look at this as a chance to redirrect your life. I'm at the 1 year mark off of being a "pastry chef" and even though this has been a emotionally hard year I wouldn't trade the experience at all. I still don't know where I'm going to land but I except the journey as an adventure and believe it was more then meant to be, it needed to be.

I say don't rush into another "career", follow experinces that enhance your soul and you'll land where you were meant to be.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Dear Brad - Oh, those mid-life crises!!! But that's exactly what inspired me to get off my duff, quit doing my boring transcription job, and get into the food biz! The old adage, 'do what you love' is so true, and everything else will fall into place! 

Now - my personal preference - even tho you said you can't make a move right now - is for you and family to relocate to Charleston, SC, and you and I can open a little 'gourmet to go' place together!!!! Day hours, get involved with the local produce people and use local ingredients, pick and choose the catering end, and close up shop by 6 or 7 at night! Hmmmmmmm?!!!!


About writing a book - I do think you'd be fabulous at it, and you have so much to share - it'd be selfish of the rest of us here if we wanted to keep you all to ourselves! However, the down side of writing a food book is 1) there really is no money in it; the royalties are miniscule, even for the bestsellers; 2) there is such a dearth of food books on the market, you really have to have a 'gimmick' to catch the eye of an agent and/or publisher; 3) it costs a ton of $$ to put together recipes, because of the endless testing that needs to be done to be sure all recipes are accurate. 

Everyone I've ever talked with who has done a cookbook, has just rolled their eyes and moaned! That having been said, I DO think you have an awful lot to share with the food world, and your perspective on history, food pairing, creativity -on and on! - would certainly make for great reading! Having helped hubbie edit his own published book (not on food, on the martial arts), and worked with a local chef in the beginning stages of his book (which was stymied by a jealous wife - a whole other story!), I would be honored to help you out, if you decide to pursue it.

I know that whatever you choose to do, you'll be great at it! And if you DO teach somewhere be sure to let me know, because I'd be on the doorstep waiting for admission!!!

All my best, Jackie


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Blueyedgourmet,Wendy and marmalady,

Thank you for your suggestions and encouragment, I appreciate it a great deal. Todays another day and we'll see what comes from it.

Girls are back to school so maybe a little peace and quite will help me focus 

Just spent about 45 minutes on IACP.com, I thought it was a great site with good imformation and as soon as I can I will join.

I have printed out this thread and began highlighting different opinions and views. This is more helpful to me then you might imagine.

Thanks and peace
Brad


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

B & B is what you've wanted.....
I can see you cooking in a Long Island winery. Developing dinners. 

Gotta DR's appt and need to run but I'm thinking of you. Good luck.
J


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's my pleasure, Sir. Just thought you could use it! (the humor that is...)

But seriously, I can imagine you teaching. Whatever you decide, don't steer too far from the kitchen...


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Well, CC if all goes well I will place that call in 10 yrs. until then you've received alot of good advice the most important being take your time. I truely do agree w/ Panini though, give some good thoughts to sales. Although I worked for a large dist. we were stuck on quality and training. My success was directly because of my chef background that would allow me to develope recipes complete w/ costings. I made a weekly newsletter complete w/ reminders of specialty produce items coming available special pricing of cener of the plate items and recipes. I wouldn't ever push things I didn't believe in because my integrity is worth more than the couple of bucks I would have made on a sale. By the end of my career w/them I was making close to 6 figures working 40 hrs per week. Just a thought.

Maybe you should take the J & W thing I mean how long is the commute everything on the east coast is so close. Of course I like to drive and a 2 hr drive would be nothing to me. Books on tape are a great thing. 

On the other side of the coin when I started my own thing my original investment was only 35,000. My investment has grown 200 fold at least on paper anyway. But getting it to that point caused alot of sleepless nights, headaches and bad moods caused by a county in no hurry to do a thing that might help.
I work more hrs now because I choose to. I need to know that every banquet receives our best. I own part of a golf course yet don't have the time to golf more than 4 times a yr. So whats that all about. Mainly its about balance. Hard to find and sometimes hard to keep. But we all keep working towards it. Listen to your innerself you'll know what is best for you if you pay attention.

So in closing my brother, take care, take time and get well. God has a plan for everyone. Just ask He'll tell you Mike


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

where is my Italian calculator? 35,000. X 200= shoot, what the **** is that? 7 billion?trillion? fodigger, you make a lot of sence. I understand the part about working harder doing your own thing, it's weird but in 10 yrs. I haven't really felt that I had to go in.
Brad,
My post about sales was more of a thought. I just envisioned you in a kitchen creating and experimenting with old and new products. Finding new ways to do old things etc.
If you and Marm do the business thing you will need a bakery attached. Sorry Momo but this will pass for a verbal contract even though your closer.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Words like that alone are what inspires people.
Thank you mike.

panini,

I would love to open shop with you,but i've tasted momoregs stuff and she is incredible (that didn't sound right did it )

Well you know what I mean.

Found some good new hostpitality sites today and have my resume floating around (all over the place)

Again
Thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Brad, you are very funny, even in a crisis!:lol:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I would also like to thank everybody for their input; it's been useful to me, as well. Cape Chef and I were both laid off at about the same time for the same reasons. I think this is one bonding experience that both of us could have done without!  Cape, send me the addresses for those new sites, when you get the chance, please.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

What's wrong with kitchens in the States?
Can't they tolerate good looking men??   :smoking: :smiles: :chef: 

(Sorry but I couldn't resist...)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Greg,

Check your email.

I sent the links.
Good luck brother.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Brad, you've already heard my advice. But my hope is someone will quickly see how lucky they are that you're available and SNAP YOU UP. Keep that demo tape in mind.

A book may not be the way to go. I've tried getting published myself, and it's a real pain. And that's without putting out for groceries to test recipes. I offer my writing/editing skills if it comes to that, and I don't charge for friends!

Opening your own place would be Nirvana for your customers, but you'd defeat your goal of having time for your family, as I'm sure you realize. People who put in 90-100 hour weeks don't often have fulfilling family relationships, from what I know about the restaurant biz.

Mezz


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ann,

Your way to kind.

I feel very confident that if I ever come to writting a book I will have excellent editers.

A # of CT members have graciously offered there assitence and I find that wonderful and very thoughtful.

I have a couple of tapes that I did for TV a few years back.

It was on a Conn station and I had a blast. I even had a pony tail in one 

I have gotton some fantastic PMs from members with excellent ideas.

Very grateful for that.

BTW Mezz, I just got your card!!!
Happy new year to you and yours to.

Remember peace.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Brad and Greg,if some jerk can`t see that you both have so much to offer,that`s their problem.The world will always need skilled people like you.My best wishes to you gentlemen,Leo.
BTW,Brad,i hope your back is getting better.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Please forgive me if this is a offensive question. But I was thinking there might be a "lesson" here for all of us, at least food for thought. My question (since you both write you were given the same reasons) is : What did they tell you their reasoning was and do you believe it? 

Pesonally sometimes I wonder if there isn't an underlaying salary cap they don't want to exceed and they turn around and hire young replacements...with the also rediculous thought that their hiring a fresh new perspective. I think all of this perpetuates the cyle of "young people" in the kitchen. It holds down this field from progessing thru the leadership of the wise and seasoned.

Just a thought....


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

HELP! Could someone please erase my last post? I just woke up and realized how inappropriate it is! I'm terribly sorry!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I can't erase posts in this forum, but you can certainly edit them yourself. I don't see what's inappropriate about it, though.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

PS, CC- I heard from an inside source, that a big-name wine store (whose name you know) is hiring sales people. Just thought I'd throw that your way. It's a bit of a commute for you, but there can be some fun travel incentives, etc.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Nothing offensive there, at all, Wendy. 

Here's how it worked for me. The parent company hired a corporate F&B director to oversee the foodservice operations of the 2 golf courses currently open and the 3rd one opening soon. This year was slow at the beginning of the golf season due to the weather and the economy. Labor went through the roof, as the chef had just put the banquet chef on salary 2 months before. New guy decided a salaried position needed to be cut in the kitchen and asked the chef which position he could most live without. Going into a the golf season with many banquets booked, it was a no-brainer; cut the sous chef position.

The thing that rankled me was that they could have let the banquet chef go and have me take over his job. I'd been with the company longer and have more experience and knowledge than the banquet chef. So, in a way, your guess was correct in my circumstance. Although they did not hire a replacenment for me, the person kept on was younger, less experienced and paid less than I was.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey Brad , just my two cents . 6 years ago when I was 36 I was a restaurant chef for a large hotel and casino here in Reno . My restaurant was the 24 hour coffee shop which averaged 800 to 1400 covers each on days and swing with about 400 to 800 on graveyard shift . I had a 62 year old man working for me as a
line cook on graveyard shift and one night I asked him what the heck was he doing working so hard at his age for ? He told me he used to be the executive chef at another casino but was replaced by a younger and cheaper chef , he said he worked now as a line cook because he needed the money . I looked that old man hard in the eye and told him no offense sir but I do not want to turn out like you . He laughed and told me that there were some really good food jobs out there if I could use my imagination some .
Well right then and there I decided to get out of the restaurant rat race and the long hours . I had always heard about how bad hospital food was so I figured if I could get my foot in the door I could make a difference . My first job was at an acute care hospital as executive chef . Monday through Friday 5 : 30 A.M. to 
2 : 00 P.M. What a difference you can make also , they had never seen catering parties done so well , the patient food satisfaction surveys were through the roof , cafeteria sales hit all time highs .
Doctors wanted me to cater private parties for them . All of this by just doing what I had always done . Now for the last 2 years I am the Food Service Manager of a skilled nursing facility and its the easiest job Ive ever had , and the best paying . Monday through Friday day shift ( I set my own hours , about 45 to 50 a week ) , holidays off and man I have a life and still get to play with food . I do at least one party a month which I normally do most of the cooking , and my staff are all trained by me which I really enjoy the teaching aspect of my job , plus I get the satisfaction of really helping people who need it by providing good home cooked food . Youve gotten a lot of good advice here
but remember to use your imagination wherever you land . This is my story so far but I can tell you I am glad I made the move . Whatever you do Brad you shall be great at it so for now maybe enjoy the peace and freedom to just do nothing . 
We love ya man , your friend in food , Doug.........................


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Wendy,

No worries,

I know were you are coming from and i'm sure Greg does as well.

Both of us appreciate you insights.

Momoreg,Hmmm....I think I would spend my income there instead of bringing it home  But i'll call you so we can get together.

Doug,

Thanks for your post, and I hear you loud and clear about the old timer doing the graveyard shift to survive.

BTW Doug,
Your a kind soul!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Doug's comments gave me another idea: 

My 91-year-old mother-in-law lives in one of those "Senior Living" complexes with different levels of assistance to and care of the residents. She's always complaining about the meals (and rightfully so; they're not very tasty). How about either working for the corporate parent (like Marriot, Hyatt, or whoever else runs them), or even just (!) cheffing in an independent. That sort of facility is a HUGE growth industry!! And our parents (and the grandparents of you youngsters!  ) certainly deserve the great food both Greg and CC can produce!


----------



## helena sarin (Sep 1, 2002)

CC, 
maybe it's completely stupid idea, but i'll share it anyway.
Since i've learned the story about Mario's father retiring from Boeing, and opening the now wildly famous salumeria in Seattle, i'm thinking: what a great idea for mid-life career change!
Just in time there is an article in the last issue of Vogue by Steingarten about the art of salumi being a latest craze in the serious italian restaurants in New York (and Bertolli in LA?). You should read it, especially the last sentence, something along the lines that they'd like to expend the business, whatever it means...
regards, helena


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you Helena,

and no suggestion is stupid in my mind.

Since I don't subcribe to Vogue 
is there a link you can share with me?

Or maybe i'll do a search.

Thanks again.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

CC,
It's lovely to read how many people are concerned about you. I'm sorry about losing your job, but I do believe people like you have better opportunities coming, in whatever form they may be. I wish you the best for you and the family.


----------



## helena sarin (Sep 1, 2002)

CC, unfortunately it's not available on the Web. You can read it on your local newsstand, or if you PM me your mailing address, i'll make a copy and send it to you.
- helena


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

angrychef,

Thank you very much.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well I was offered and I excepted an excellent job today.

I just wanted to thank you all once again for the support you showed me during my little struggle!

God bless
Brad


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Brad,i`m pleased to see that someone has recognised how much you have to offer them! 
Good luck in your new position,Leo.:chef:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

bear cc, 
congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Well, tell us about the new job.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Who says Friday the 13 is unlucky?? But then, this was never a matter of your luck: *they* have incredible luck in finding *YOU!*

Great way to start the new year, CC. May it be especially sweet.

Mezz


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey, you can't just leave us hanging, CC!!:look: 

Congratulations, and DO TELL.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry Momo,

Well it's like this.

Regional executive chef in Southeastern CT for Marriotts independent living.

These are facilities that have three tiers.

1. Independent Living (You own a condo from 1800 to 3000 sq feet) you basically have no restrictions in your everyday life....but, you have 25 meals a month and a number of dining rooms to choose from. Pool side casual dining, a grill room a full servive dining room and a white linen dining room. (this is a general overview)

2. Assited living (no big difference from indendent living except for medical assistence and transpertation)

3. Nurseing ( Full medical attention, special meals. (I have full time dietitions and nutritionelest on staff at all sites)

Again these are general overviews.
I will be instituting a wine appreciation program with special menus and there is a boatload of catering (on site)

Paul Simons mother lives at one of the sites and she turned 93 a couple of weeks ago and he had a special event for her at the site.

The job offers a number of ways for me to satate my culinary hunger because it is a multi dimentinal job.

Plus.....I love the idea of preparing excellent food for our national treasures (our seniors)

There is alot of work ahead of me because there needs to be quite a big overhaul of the F&B operation throughout the state.

When Jill and I celabrated our 16th back in July my parents gave us a bottle of Crystal, we saved it...But as I write this it's in the chiller 

I start on the 23rd and look forward to including cheftalk in the development of the job and also what it means to work in this sector.

Thanks again
Brad


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, that is so great! Mazel Tov!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(now I have to sound like a Jewish mother): Didn't I tell you you'd be perfect for a job like that?

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

_Now we have to work on a position for Greg  _


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Congratulations, Brad! It sounds like the perfect job for the perfect gentleman chef! I can see you charming the heck out of all those seniors! Absolutely wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Brad , welcome to the other side dude . Your wealth of knowledge and talent will for sure increase the quality and the joy of the peoples lives you are entrusted with . Keep us posted , ok . Your friend in food and people , Doug....................


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thank you for filling us in. I felt like we were in limbo!

That sounds like a place where you can learn and expand your expertise. Is it very far from your home? Is it at all affiliated with your former job (Sodexho)? 

Congrats!:chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Congratulations Brad,
Ya know, our industry is really taxing on the body and mind. It's a good feeling to know that now I have an "IN" when I check out and decide to have people take care of me for a change. Not to worry though, I won't give your chefs to hard a time moving through those tiers 

Jeff


----------



## city chef 4 eve (Sep 6, 2002)

Wow that is great and it is in your on back yard too. As a regional how many sites do you oversee????and how do you think this trend of senior living is going to take off.it sound like they are living the life with there dignity. Good luck cc


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Your new job sounds like a wonderful opportunity to use all your knowledge and experience. I wish you happy years.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Brad, imagine the recipes stored behind those beautiful old faces! The food memories... priceless. I'll bet they'd love to share. 

My mom lives in a similar community run by Hyatt in Florida. She loves it. She does not own the "condo" she lives in, although she was able to remodel and redecorate it. (She was required to pay a sizeable chunk to live there.) She has on-site medical care if she needs it. When she had back surgery, she moved to their care center until she was able to resume living alone in her place. She pays a monthly fee, but even if she becomes indigent, she cannot be removed from her home. As she becomes frailer, she may move to assisted living or the care center. They also have an Alzheimer's unit.

Mom eats one of her three meals in any of their three meal sites, to assure socialization and fend off isolation. Last time we visited, our dinner was as good as any fine dining place- not at all 'institutional' (wine reductions, tender tournedos of beef, etc.). With this fast-growing part of the population, more of this caliber of elder communities will pop up all over America. It ain't cheap, but it really amounts to long-term care insurance. 

Lucky Marriott to have you!!!!


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Brad, May the New Year and new job bring you and your wonderful family health ,happiness & peace!!!!!!!!! We to drink to you, you are a terrific Chef but more important a terrific human being and who should know better than Mr & Mrs Non Chef.  :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

And to you, Mr. & Mrs. Non Chef, a happy, healthy New Year; an easy fast; and you've done a great job for which we thank you.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations CC!

How was the «Crystal»? What year was it?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Congrad.'s Brad!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Just got back from vacation to be greeted by this wonderful news! I'm so happy for you, Brad. And I'm happy for the people who will be enjoying you and your fabulous work. :smiles: :smiles: :smiles:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yeah, so, when's supper!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What a great challenge for you. Sounds like fun.Congrats


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Dear CC,
being not a pro, I peep at this forum only seldom, so I didn't know about your problems - and the happy end they've had 

So, I'm glad to add my CONGRATS to the others! :bounce: 

Pongi


----------



## cheftom (Apr 27, 2002)

Have you thought about teaching classes at a local demonstration kitchen or doing in home cooking classes.

Both of these allow you to utilize your experience and keep cooking fun. It also lets you work the hours you want to work.
If you are interested in doing dinner parties as well, these two
ideas also help you to market and grow your business at no cost.

I hope this helps.


----------

